# Pork heart



## Conan (Apr 10, 2003)

Is pork heart good for p's.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Porkheart look real good and tempting to buy for your Ps, especially while they're drowned in blood at the butcher shops. But honestly, I wouldnt know. Just the sound PORK doesnt catch my interest.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Dont! It contains too much fat and cholesterol! Besides, it's against their religion


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would not offer any pork product to my fish. Too much fat content. Especially compared to the alternatives (fish, chicken, even beef).

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I do not recall any previous discusion on this topic so I am not too sure how this would compre to other alternatives...


----------

